# UK Cheese!



## tobinates559 (May 25, 2013)

some of the tastiest weed i ever smoked, the picture is like about a year old, just wanted to share one of my favorite smokes of all time!! no other UK cheese i tried after this one ever compared some came a little close but nothing like the real deal you see right here..super trippy intense high, best taste and smell...im thinking this must be a cone only cut floating around here in CA???? or maybe just very well grown?? anyways whose UK cheese seeds are the best? i was thinking of trying Kalimans Cheese #1, or getting some TGA cheesequake or DQ and finding a cheese dom keeper???????? please share any info


----------



## drgrowshit (May 25, 2013)

get some greenhouse exodus cheese,or clone only if you can where you are,iv ran it strong cheese likes!


----------



## Constiello (May 25, 2013)

Cheese!

=D

I was pleased with UK Cheese. It (for me) was a rich in taste smoke with that dry eyed/haze high.

I wish I could see more cheese, though it seems all people do is use the genes to breed

Example: Colorado Crippler (blue cheese x Grape Hash Plant )


----------



## Psychosis93 (Jun 3, 2013)

In the UK itself I found a lot of the Cheese strain wow it's like a cheese factory there man seriously  After a while I found it to be a nuisance of sorts, as the taste gets quite pungent after excessive use but a brilliant bud nonetheless. Perfect for a great sleep. Some of the best strains I found were to be a ''Ghost Kush'' Strain, but for me tonight I'm smoking on the Strawberry Cheese  Enjoy Blazers.


----------



## REELIST (Jun 8, 2013)

Cheese is very popular in London along with Lemon Haze (or variations of lemon) Seems to be a sales thing for dealers

I know what you mean though sometimes it gets a bit boring despite the quality

never tried strawbery cheese whats it like compared to the other 'cheeses'

lol i feel like a frenchman


----------



## Olympus Mons (Jun 16, 2013)

Big Buddha Cheese has an Afghani breed into it so it's very easy to grow. Great anytime use without no comedown.


----------



## Bud Candy Man (Jul 10, 2013)

3 rd run on my UK Cheese will post pics soon


----------



## rizzlaking (Jul 26, 2013)

for cheese big buddah seeds only 

and i give a vote for cheesus 

however i am smoking cheeswreck at the moment cheese x trainwreck

and i am all smiles


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 26, 2013)

Cheese overload where I'm at. So much of that stuff around it's like it's all you see...


----------



## NightRiderCO (Jul 26, 2013)

Sitting on some wonderful Bleu Cheese this evening so I thought I would chime in our your post. Has a strong hint of Skunk #1, tasty! Also grabbed some Dairy Queen today, sounds like we have similar current tastes. Cheers


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 27, 2013)

I want to cross Cheese to Moby Dick, just so I can pass a joint to my mates and say, Here, suck on some cheesedick. LOL.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 27, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> I want to cross Cheese to Moby Dick, just so I can pass a joint to my mates and say, Here, suck on some cheesedick. LOL.


 OH NO I just realized the other way round is worse. NOBODY would want to smoke DickCheese.


----------



## NightRiderCO (Jul 27, 2013)

LOL wtf


----------



## rizzlaking (Jul 30, 2013)

cheesus is awesome from big Buddha


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 30, 2013)

rizzlaking said:


> for cheese big buddah seeds only
> 
> and i give a vote for cheesus
> 
> ...


Have you ever smoked the Exodus cheese as BBC is crap in comparison?


----------

